# A Thank You To 6 Very Generous Members ( A Must Read )



## JR49 (Dec 5, 2015)

I should have posted this earlier, but each time I tried, it came out way to long, I feared everyone would get bored. If you read my thread in the Precision Matthews forum titled "Got a new PM mill coming", then this will make more sense. Just after I posted it (4 weeks ago), my son Kevin, who lives 3 hrs. from me, got an E-mail from a total stranger, (our very own *AirWolf*). He explained that he read in my thread what Kevin, and his brother Todd , had done for me.  And that he  had spoken to 5 other members (ok guys, your secret is out), ------------*Wrmiller*--*Coolidge*--*FrankO*--*Zmotorsports*--*Matt from Quality Machine Tools*--------and, because they felt that I should be "taking it easy", they wanted to build a riser base for my, yet to be delivered, PM 932 PDF mill, as a surprise Christmas present for me. Now, at this point, I need to say that I have never met, or even had a "private message", with any of these guys, except Matt of course.   I'm sure we have exchanged ideas (more like them answering my beginner questions, and thank you to all for that). Anyway, AirWolf asked Kevin to secretely take some measurements, once the mill arrived, which Kevin felt confident he could do, during the hectic gathering, when he, and his family, came down for Thanksgiving. When I called Kevin with the excitement that it would be delivered the day before turkey day, he must have been relieved that now, he could fulfill his assignment.

Unfortunately, for all involved in this surprise, I'm not one to take my doctor's orders "literally" as I consider being in the shop, as resting. So, before Thanksgiving dinner, when I forced all my kids, and there families out to the garage, to see my still partially boxed new mill, The first thing Kevin noticed, was the almost finished riser base, that I had "worked/rested" on for the past week. All that was left to do was to precisely locate, and drill the mounting holes, and paint it (which I still haven't done yet, but thats another story). It took Kevin until Friday, before he, with permission from AirWolf, told me the whole story. I still don't know exactly who was going to do what, considering they live in different parts of the country, but you know what, It doesn't really matte,r because these are 6 incredably GENEROUS individuals !!! The one thing I do know is, (now for anyone on the fence about choosing a PM machine listen up) that Matt from Quality Machine Tools, had kindly offered to pick up the shipping charges to get the finished base to me near San Diego.

TOO LONG, I agree and I apologise, But, I would be remiss if I didn't pay one more tribute. This would go to Nels, for creating, and maintianing a forum with all the correct rules in place to attract the frendliest, kindest, and most giving of their knowladge, Hobby, and professional machinist on the planet. I can't believe how lucky I was, almost 2 years ago, having never even touched a Lathe or a mill, in my life, to have stumbled onto this forum. Once again, to *Airwolf, wrmiller, Coolidge, FrankO, Zmotorsports, *and *Matt*, words cannot discribe how Overwhelmed I felt by your generous attempt, sorry I screwed it up. Thanks to all, and have a very Merry Christmas, JR49


----------



## David S (Dec 5, 2015)

JR, fantastic story and never too long.  It is always great to hear such tremendous acts of kindness. 

This is a fantastic site, and yes while there are rules in place, it is all the members that follow them and have the utmost respect for others.  It is always a regret that I can't meet some of the folks that are so helpful here.  Even a video conference would be great to put a face to a name.

Thanks for sharing and my hat is off to all that contributed to your gift.

David


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 5, 2015)

Bravo, JR49!  And bravo to your benefactors as well!  This is the kind of thing that this place is all about, especially at this time of the year.

Oh, and your post wasn't too long, I enjoyed reading every word of it!


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 5, 2015)

Same here.  A great story, especially these days when it seems all we ever hear about is conflict, destruction, and acrimony.

Kudos to the Super Six!

Bob


----------



## mikey (Dec 5, 2015)

This story belongs in one of those "Chicken Soup for the Machinists Soul" kind of books. Six wonderful guys doing something for another wonderful guy none of them have ever met ... it says a great deal about all of you and it was a privilege to read it.

My wishes for a speedy and complete resolution, JR, and a heartfelt Thank You to Kevin and the "Super Six".


----------



## coolidge (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey JR49 any chance you can adapt these casters to the stand you built? I donated a set of these for the stand the forum guys were going to build for you, if they fit the stand you made I'll ship them out to you.

For specs and measurements click on Full Specification - http://www.footmastercasters.com/catalog/gdr-60f-uw.html

These are Footmaster casters that combine the leveling pad and caster into a single unit. Each caster is rated for 500lbs, the wheels are aluminum hub urethane.



These are the ratcheting version, basically its like having a built in socket wrench to adjust the leveling pads, the handle pulls out, you ratchet the pads up/down, there is a lever you flip left/right to change directions just like a socket wrench.


----------



## kvt (Dec 5, 2015)

The story is not to long,  It is great to here that there are still people out there willing to help others out.  I know that there are nice people out there but often times you  do not here about them that much.  It is a refreshing story.   Thanks to our fellow members who were trying to help out another.   My hats off to you all.


----------



## savarin (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.
The majority of the world is full of ordinary people doing good things but we never hear about them because its not considered newsworthy.
The perpetual pushing of mayhem death and destruction distorts our views and can make us believe that thats the way it all is.
We need more stories like this to get back on an even keel.
Thankyou and have an awesome Christmas.


----------



## gotogojo (Dec 10, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Same here.  A great story, especially these days when it seems all we ever hear about is conflict, destruction, and acrimony.
> 
> Kudos to the Super Six!
> 
> Bob





terrywerm said:


> Bravo, JR49!  And bravo to your benefactors as well!  This is the kind of thing that this place is all about, especially at this time of the year.
> 
> Oh, and your post wasn't too long, I enjoyed reading every word of it!


the best I have seen in a long time of giving  with out any pay backs wanted or expected bring a tear to ones eye gotogojo


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 10, 2015)

See, there is to a Santa and his elves. A truly great group of people here. Mike


----------



## middle.road (Dec 10, 2015)

Talk about 'Paying it Forward' ...

This forum has it *Mastered*.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice work guys, I am a firm believer in Karma, and strive to live and share as you all have.  Thank you for being the inspirational people you are.  It makes me think that maybe we should all pitch in and put our skills together to put together a gift for a fellow machinist in need...? Maybe put together some tooling or refurbish a piece of equipment for a deserving individual. 

Thanks for sharing the story and I'm glad your feeling better and can play with your new toy!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 10, 2015)

This is a heartwarming story. 
Don't  ever worry about a long story, the best tribute you can make to others is telling the story!
Most good tributes can't be summed up in a paragraph.

Great bunch of guys around here , that's for sure!


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 10, 2015)

This site has many kind and generous folks. Thanks for sharing your special story, a truly enjoyable read. Nice job gentlemen!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 15, 2015)

JR, glad you got your mill and you are looking forward to enjoying it.

You have two great sons who obviously care a lot for you and you  have a lot to be grateful for.  I  hope you have a Merry Christmas and a safe and happy New Year. 

Mike.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 16, 2015)

Stories like this help to keep having faith in people
Thanks scruffy


----------

